# Wonderful cinnamon rolls in 90 min.



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

i just had two of these rolls,hot from the oven. guess it is my dinner. 

very easy recipe and just great. 

you can find at recipes@cooks.com, search for 90 min cinnamon rolls. 

i subbed splendia brown sugar for regular. not for the white sugar since it is necessary to feed the yeast. i think?  i did not frost because of my diabetic condition. tastes great without it. but feel free. 


babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

that link take me to yahoomail.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> that link take me to yahoomail.


 

really! hang on i will check it out.

babe

please try Cooks.com - Recipe Search and More and let me know.
thanks babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

that's ok, just really wanted to see them!!LOL
I'm still not getting them though. I did the search for 90 minute cinnamon rolls and it shows several different recipes other than those. Carrot cookies, cranberry squares..... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> that's ok, just really wanted to see them!!LOL
> I'm still not getting them though. I did the search for 90 minute cinnamon rolls and it shows several different recipes other than those. Carrot cookies, cranberry squares..... what am I doing wrong?


 
i will check and see if i can find out, be right back.

babe


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

you just need to go to page 5 and it is the number 41 recipe. hope you find it. don't know how to post a link. sorry

babe


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2008)

oo, those sound goooood!! Thank you!!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> oo, those sound goooood!! Thank you!!


 


you are welcome, i had three of em just when they came out of oven. yummy.

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 22, 2008)

Great recipe but I will need to add at least 3-4 times more cinnamon I love cinnamon.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh yeh, me too!
I may trythese in the morning, minus the raisins, but definately more cinnamon, like jpmc.

Thanks, babetoo.​


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Oh yeh, me too!
> 
> I may trythese in the morning, minus the raisins, but definately more cinnamon, like jpmc.​
> 
> Thanks, babetoo.​


 

you are most welcome. i didn't put raisins in either. though when  i get some golden ones i just might. 

ok on cinnamon increase , the tsp. was enough for me. 

babe


----------



## babetoo (Jun 23, 2008)

babetoo said:


> you are most welcome. i didn't put raisins in either. though when  i get some golden ones i just might.
> 
> ok on cinnamon increase , the tsp. was enough for me.
> 
> babe


 
quicksilver, did u make these this am. i had one for breakfast, heated with a bit of butter in micro..yummybabe


----------

